# Hausermann's/Fox Valley 2009



## goldenrose (Feb 27, 2009)

This year the annual open house is 2 weekends, 2/27-3/1 and next weekend 3/6-9. Here's some flowers I thought were nice or different. Tom says HI!





Stone Lovely X




a peruvian bess




Inca Ruby




Cam's Cloud




Don Wimber flavum




a splash petal phrag




a halo phrag!




Can you believe these are medium thumbnails?


----------



## CodPaph (Feb 27, 2009)

Very very nice orchids


----------



## rdhed (Feb 27, 2009)

Please go back and get me that Peruvian bess...right now!! I wanted to make the "Open House" but we have snow coming in tonite..up to 5 inches. May try for next weekend, but if not Orchid Inn is comming to the Omaha Show at the end of March. I will just have to save my "Orchid Dollars" until then. Thanks for posting the photo.:wink:

--Allen--


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting those great photos. I sure like Cam's Cloud. :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like that Stone Lovely cross!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll take the halo Phrag. Do you know the name?
Thanks for the tour.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Man, she's quick. Yes, please let us know the name of that one. "Splash petal phrag" Sheesh!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2009)

super nice bess!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 28, 2009)

very nice phrags, esp. besseae!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 28, 2009)

The bess was LOVELY :drool:, the color, the form A+!
The Don Wimber was gorgeous although the color is not right in the pic. We had overcast weather so the lighting was varying & I didn't do that one justice.
Could the petals on Inca Ruby be any more horizontal?! 
The cym was about 3/4's open, it had this bold, chunky look even at this stage.


SlipperFan said:


> I'll take the halo Phrag. Do you know the name?
> Thanks for the tour.


Me too! It was really unique/neat/different! If I remember correctly it was dalesandroi x caricunum (sp?), at one time there were 7-8 flowers open at the same time! :drool:



NYEric said:


> Man, she's quick. Yes, please let us know the name of that one. "Splash petal phrag" Sheesh!


I know I should have written this one down! Named after a female in the family, M_______ Hershey. (It's one of Tom's favorites!)


Tom has been kinda busy with shows & the open house, he should be back to the forum soon. You could always email him too!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

Michele Hershey, I think I might have one already. Thanx.


----------



## Elena (Mar 1, 2009)

I enjoyed the photos, thnk you. Loved the pink Phrags, besseae and Cam's Cloud in particular.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Me too! It was really unique/neat/different! If I remember correctly it was dalesandroi x caricunum (sp?), at one time there were 7-8 flowers open at the same time! :drool:


Thanks, Rose.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for posting the photos, Rose. I really look forward to your visits! While the first Open House weekend this year is history, those of you who couldn't make it have one last chance at next weekend's Open House (3/6-7--8) to get the slippertalker discount of 15% for on-site Fox Valley purchases. This year, as an option if you choose, we can also send your 15% Open House discount directly to Heather for support of the Forum. 

BTW - the splash-petalled pink Phrag. is P. Machelle Hershey(d'alessandroi x fischeri). Machelle spells her name with an "a", not an "i", and one of our favorite slippertalkers (Slipperfan) was the first to bloom one. She was kind enough to allow us to name it after our daughter-in-law Machelle. Thanks, Dot - see you at the Palm Sunday show in Troy!

Best Regards,

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanx Tom, I got the name from Phragweb so I hope Rob corrects the info if that's how it was registered.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Eric,

I registered it as Phrag. Machelle Hershey, and it's spelled correctly on both Orchidwiz and AQ Plus, so Phragweb appears to have the only mispelling. Here's another clone. We're hoping that one of these has pure white petals w/o the pink, but we shall see........






Thanks,

Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 2, 2009)

Tom -
help me out - I thought the pink halo phrag was a d'alessandroi cross, did I remember right?? Tell us more!
Good time as usual!


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Rose,

I think the Phrag. you're referring to is Phrag Mietenkam - a cross of Phrag. (caricinum x Hanne Popow) that was registered by our friend Olaf Gruss in 1994. The blooms are really variable in color - some have come out peach, some pink and some darker rose-red. The hybrid with d'alessandroi you're referring to was probably Phrag. Machelle Hershey; it's the one that's ping (ooops. I meant "pink" - you can tell golf season approaches!) with white splashes on the petals.

Best,

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2009)

THanx. That's the one I'm interested in.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2009)

tomkalina said:


> BTW - the splash-petalled pink Phrag. is P. Machelle Hershey(d'alessandroi x fischeri). Machelle spells her name with an "a", not an "i", and one of our favorite slippertalkers (Slipperfan) was the first to bloom one. She was kind enough to allow us to name it after our daughter-in-law Machelle. Thanks, Dot - see you at the Palm Sunday show in Troy!
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom! I have to check my tag to make sure I have placed the name on it. It's really a pretty flower.


----------

